
Printing Wikipedia Would Take 1 Million Pages, But That's Sort Of The Point - Libertatea
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/03/27/295262783/printing-wikipedia-would-take-1-million-pages-but-thats-sort-of-the-point
======
andrelaszlo
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010406105746/http://www.wikiped...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010406105746/http://www.wikipedia.com/wiki/Wikipedia)

